# Cdi para bicicleta a motor



## kusanagy100 (Feb 12, 2011)

hola amigos foreros, resulta que estoy por adquirir una bicimoto esas  que vienen con motor de 48cc 2 tiempos,y el cdi original da lastima  asique junte unos cacharros qeu tenia por ahi y fui armando un inversor.

les explico como funciona basicamente: la bicimoto tiene una bobina de  4,8 - 6V en el motor y esta genera una onda senoidal. con el ciclo  positivo carga un capacitor y con el ciclo negativo da la orden de  disparo al triac.

ahora yo me arme este circuito que seguramente tendra algun error,   jeje, que toma la salida de la bobina de baja y la rectifica y la  filtra, el 555 funciona a 3500hz y el trafo ese lo saque de un cargador  de handys.

la cuestion es que yo por ahora arme la parte del inversor y funciona  muy bien con una bateria de 3.7v ( motorola) a la salida del segundo  rectificador me entrega 600 a 800v
y el trafo hace un ruidito agudo bajito.

el circuito lo tengo armado en la protoboard.

no estoy seguro si la parte de disparo del triac esta bien. queria saber que se le puede mejorar o si asi esta bien

buenos saludos a todos.

PD: aclaro todavia no lo prove ya que no me entregaron la bicicleta.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Feb 12, 2011)

bueno se me ocurrio agregarle la posibilidad de que sea multi chispa entonces busque en san google y encontre esta pagina

http://circuitnab.com/project/automotive Project/Synchronized multi-spark module Project.html

me la lei y empece a hacer calculos remplazando mis valores en la formula llegue a esta tabla de excel Tabla RPM-Chispa-tiempo.rar

antes que nada necesito saber el tiempo de carga de un capacitor, en este caso sera de 1uF
segun la formula T=RxC pero como calculo la R? se refiere a la R interna del capacitor?

y despues pense que en un motor 2 tiempos tengo qeu saber si la tenson de pico de los semiciclos coresponde a PMS y PMI de ser asi el triac tendria qeu dispararse enel pico maximo negativo y ahi podria darle la ordena  un 555 pero la frecuencia de oscilacion de este depende del tiempo de carga del capacitor.

alguna opinion o critica constructiva es bienvenida

mas adelante seguire agregando info.
saludos.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Feb 14, 2011)

nadie tiene idea como sacar el tiempo de carga del capacitor en este caso???


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 14, 2011)

Me encantaría ayudarte, pero mi zanella pocket (50cc) 2 tiempos no tiene CDI. Tiene el sistema viejo de platinos. 

Saludos


----------



## kusanagy100 (Feb 14, 2011)

yo sigo buscando en internet pero en todos los citios que encuentro dan la explicacion del capacitor con la resitencia en serie, el problema es que en mi caso no tengo resistencia en serie. por eso nose como calcular este tiempo.

pornto voy a subir una version preliminar del pcb qeu hice de este circuito y colgare fotos.

un saludo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 15, 2011)

Vos no tenés una resistencia como componente en serie con la carga del capacitor, pero sí tenés una resistencia, que es la propia del bobinado del transformador. La corriente que va a circular, va a depender justamente de ese parámetro. En tu diseño, estás usando un transformador de 220/3.5, los cuales tienen una resistencia. Tenés que medir la resistencia que tiene el bobinado de 220, eso te va a dar la resistencia en serie que tiene (en realidad no es tan simple ya que la resistencia del bobinado de 3.5 también interviene porque se refleja en el otro, pero no creo que en este caso sea importante).

PD: para tu proyecto, me parecería bueno que no abras nuevos temas, ya que todo está referido a lo mismo.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Feb 15, 2011)

buenisimo no habia pensado la r del bobinado ahora me pongo a hacer las cuentitas jejej

el tema es que este proyecto es diferente a los otros ya que es sin sensor/captor.

mi idea es terminar este y probarlo andando y despues hacer uno con trafo de ferrita de fuentes atx en pushpull o full bridge, y el sistema de vaciado del capacitor en la bobina de alta del encendido de john clarke 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBsQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.molla.org%2FDIY-CDI%2FSC-DIY-CDI-article-hires.pdf&rct=j&q=john%20clarke%20cdi%20pdf&ei=Nf5aTdaIKMnpgQf1p8W5DA&usg=AFQjCNH5IwbSxrklkEbxcPC-rkNbg6a-Ng&cad=rja
que en ves de vaciar el capacitor con un scr lo hace mediante dos mosfets, uno carga el C pasando por la bobina y va a masa y despues deja de cnducir y conduce el otro mosfet y descarga al capacitor conectandolo a masa. el tema es que el muestra en el osciloscopio qeu se producen dos pulsos de igual tension pero de sentido de corriente distinto.

la cuestion es que no entendi como es que funciona para que se produscan estos dos pulsos, no tendira que se solo uno?

ha tambien he visto en el plano de un encendido marca MSD qeu en paralelo con el capacitor de salida lleva una resistencia de 2.2M es para disminuir la resistenica interna del cap?

gente un abrazo.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Feb 16, 2011)

bueno como no podia dejar de cebarme fui armando el circuito de disparo del tiristor para que lo haga en el cemicilo negativo y resulto en esto, diganme si hay que eu agregarle algo, sino lo dejo asi.

saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 16, 2011)

Vas a tener que ser muy preciso con el tema de el disparo, ya que como sabés tiene que ser en un momento exacto del ciclo. Una duda, ese vehículo lleva batería no? Porque si no, estás haciendo un laburo al pp


----------



## kusanagy100 (Feb 16, 2011)

jej no no lleva bateria son re RE chinos, por eso mismo el capacitor inmenso Black Tiger1954,

con el tema del disparo ambos sabemos que tiene que ser apartir de un momento exacto, el tema es que tengo que averiguar si el pico corrsponde al PMS. esto lo puedo hacer mediante un zener para que cuando llegue a al tencion del pico recien ahi de la orden de disparo.










aca adjunto una imagen de alguien que desarmo la la cajita negra de estos motores

saludos.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Feb 17, 2011)

halguien tiene una idea de como funciona el circuito echo a mano alzada que postie arriba, porque le doy vueltas y no lo entiendo y al parecer funciona por disparo positivo y no por negativo como el comun de estos tipos

como me hace renegar


----------



## hugomarcelo (May 12, 2011)

hola ,mira el volante esta puesto de tal forma con respecto al pms que al realizar el cambio de polaridad se produce el disparo,en cuanto a ese diagrama no se de donde salen los 8 10 volt,soy electricista no electronico,ja ,veamos si entre todos sacamos algo,


----------



## pandacba (May 12, 2011)

Busquen en el buscador, ya esta explicado en el foro

y es exactamente el mismo circuito, es muy simple y no tiene ningún misterio, busquenlo


----------



## Moouyin (Ene 18, 2015)

Hola, tengo una bicimoto hace casi dos años, cuando la compré venía con su CDI y la bobina de dos cables, averiguando me dijeron que hay motores que vienen con una bobina de tres cables, busqué en youtube y los Brasileros son bastante fanaticos de las bicimotos, y uno subió un video donde explica que tiene una bobina de encendido y una para un pequeño foquito ó led, esta segunda bobina estaría entregando unos 6 Volts con aprox 350mA.


----------

